# nice Armbar in a Street Fight



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope its alrite to post this link here. Cant think of where else it would go.

Heres the video discription:

Kid shoots in (from way too far, though) and gets Muay Thai cut kicked in the face, yet gets a hold of his leg. Take him down, end up on the bottom, attempts and armbar, gets slammed, then armbars him again for the finish. Armbars are risky, however. You will be on your back, and your opponents buddies could stomp on you at any time. 

http://www.fighttips.com/videos/street-fights/armbar-in-street-fight-200904281597/


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice one he seemed a good bit smaller than the other guy


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Ther are some armbars where you are not on your back. One that we learned you do a judo throw or hip toss. While your opponent is on the ground you would lift his arm that you never let go of (you can slide your foot under to keep them from rolling back) in a street fight you would stomp his face. Then step over him with the foot closest to his face and place your achilles at his throat creating a choke. Then step over with your right foot doing a lunge with his arm between your legs. Now in a cage you will go for the tap either through the armbar/choke, rolling back to armbar, or you can actually move into a triangle. In a street fight you will lunge quickly and snap the arm up breaking it and continue your stride away from the now dissabeled opponent. Once you get fluid with it it's pretty fast and you don't really let down your guard, you are never on your back. I don't know if this will help any. It is a move that you do not see often in the cage and is more of a military style move as it is more aggressive. Be careful practicing it as it is easy to overstep and break your sparring buddy's arm.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

The winner has good technique, but he was lucky they fought on grass. I generally believe, no matter how good you are on the ground, you should never be on your back if the surface is concrete. The slam the other guy did would have made him let go any hold he might have had.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

grass is awesome to fight on. I know how that guy feels being on the ground getting pounded by a guy and trying to go for that armbar, I was not unlucky enough to be bitten though :| But I can tell you that if he bit me, I don't care how bad his arm is broke, im kicking him in the face.


Awesome video man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Should have slapped a gogo, would have been even more epic.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> grass is awesome to fight on. I know how that guy feels being on the ground getting pounded by a guy


I'm sorry but the first part of that sounded really bad...:innocent01:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Lol at above poster


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This isn't a real street fight, it's more of those cheesy amateur backyard mma type fights with buddies huddled about. In a streetfight, the guy on top could've plucked the dude on the bottom's eyes out, he had the completely exposed. Or back out of his guard when he had it open and was standing, and stomp his teeth or nuts in. Or just punch his nuts when he was GnPing instead of going for the head.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> This isn't a real street fight, it's more of those cheesy amateur backyard mma type fights with buddies huddled about. In a streetfight, the guy on top could've plucked the dude on the bottom's eyes out, he had the completely exposed. Or back out of his guard when he had it open and was standing, and stomp his teeth or nuts in. Or just punch his nuts when he was GnPing instead of going for the head.


Not necessarily. Those guys look like they are still in school and in school fights are not as dirty. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> This isn't a real street fight, it's more of those cheesy amateur backyard mma type fights with buddies huddled about. In a streetfight, the guy on top could've plucked the dude on the bottom's eyes out, he had the completely exposed. Or back out of his guard when he had it open and was standing, and stomp his teeth or nuts in. Or just punch his nuts when he was GnPing instead of going for the head.


God i hate street fighters >:[


----------

